# michael jackson...2 questions



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

we touched on the subject of lawyers here a few times and i was wondering what any lawyers or any lawyer wannabees(MT) or anyone else had to say on the subject. my questions are....

1. can michael jackson get a fair trial?

2. is his arrest race motivated? and why?

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Yes he can get a fair trial, with proper jury selection anyone can. As to his arrest being race motivated, I really don't think so. He is simply a very strange person, and thus when an issue such as this comes to surface everyone suspects the worst.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

I saw Jackson in the Bismarck K-mart yesterday. It was the weirdest thing. He was standing right next to a sign that said "little boys pants half off!" Maybe he was shopping for his relatives or something? :gag:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A very strang person? He's a damn pedophile.

To answer pointer's questions,

Yes, I believe he can get a fair trial, unfortunately not in California, where it will be held.

No, I don't believe his arrest was racially motivated.

I know this is a pipe dream, but I hope he doesn't get off (oops, no pun intended  ) and they put him in the general prison population. He'll get what he so richly deserves there. But of course, even if he is found guilty out there in Califoricate, it's doubtful that he will ever go to prison. :x :******:

huntin1


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i saw on t.v. the other day that jacksons father said he was being railroaded because he was black.

hell jackson hasn't been black since 1979............i'm at least eight shades darker than he is. i keep thinkin back to a line from " the jerk" staring steve martin....." i was born a poor black child".

if anybody is the racist it's jackson himself.....he can't seem to keep his wee willy wonka in his pants around white kids.

some of the blame here lies with the parents of these children. i would not let my kids be around someone of such questionable sexuality let alone that freak.

pointer


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Booster said:


> I saw Jackson in the Bismarck K-mart yesterday. It was the weirdest thing. He was standing right next to a sign that said "little boys pants half off!" Maybe he was shopping for his relatives or something? :gag:


you know that was damn funny in a sick and twisted kinda way. hehehe.

pointer


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Michael Jackson.... no comment!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

The real joke is the amount of media coverage and time that will be wasted this summer covering this freak and this case! I don't have time for it.

TC


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

TC,

You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> The real joke is the amount of media coverage and time that will be wasted this summer covering this freak and this case! I don't have time for it.
> 
> TC


Have to agree there, frankly if a court trial isin't going to change a standing law I don't want to hear about it, no matter how much money they have. It's all just gossip.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

after hearing the first few prosecution witnesses michael jackson has escaped from a los angeles courtroom....










pointer


----------

